# Online quiz just said my subconscious mind is obsessed with a need for love



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow. I can't argue with that at all.

http://www.playbuzz.com/gregs/what-is-your-subconscious-obsessed-with

And most people in the comments below said there results were accurate as well.

Another quiz said my most active chakra was my "Heart Chakra" and my best attributes are love, healing, and compassion. Well, damn I'd love to be able to heal myself lol


----------



## One Day (Jun 4, 2014)

i got the same, knew i would lol

http://www.playbuzz.com/gregs/what-are-you-subconsciously-afraid-of

this ones accurate aswell fear of success


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I got Sex.

Oops.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

I got love =P

It also said I have a large family, but I'm an only child >.>


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

Obsessed with how others perceive me. I dunno, I don't really think it's accurate.


----------



## lauras (May 13, 2012)

TheMessenjah said:


> I got Sex.
> 
> Oops.


Ditto. I don't see how any of the images I selected could be interpreted as that though, one of them was a bear, haha.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

clockwork8 said:


> Obsessed with how others perceive me. I dunno, I don't really think it's accurate.


I actually think that would've fit me more


----------

